# runescape- java problem?



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello, i am a fond gamer and crrently play runescape. However i have recently started getting this problem. Coming from absolutly nowhere. 








i have tried to download the new java, (which i think ih ve anyways) but i get this.








are these related?
i really would like to paly runescape again on this laptop
Thanks people 
Ben


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried all the things listed in the first screenshot? Particularly important is making sure that your firewall isn't blocking the game. Is your UAC on or off?


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.
Well i have even tried loading the game with my firewall completely off.
how would i go about turning off the UAC?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

There should be a setting for it in the control panel. Simply find it and set UAC to off. You'll have to enter your password and verify that you want to turn it off a few times.


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay i have found it. i will turn it off and resart my laptop now. 
il keep you posted. 
thankyou

i have turned it off and it made no difference to loading the game unfortoneately. and the java error still comes up when trying to download the new version :/


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

The Java error seems to be the real problem here, your java is probably out of date, so if you can download the new one that would be good. Try downloading it in Firefox.


----------



## hilo123 (Aug 14, 2009)

and try running firefox as administrator compatibility xp service pack 2


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far. Much appreciated, however when downloading firefox i came across this






is this normal when downloading it? howd i get it connected, i have tried it with UAC off, and it says the firewall isnt stopping it.


----------



## hilo123 (Aug 14, 2009)

did you try other sites?


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

other sites for what?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

He means did you try to visit other sites using Firefox. Try the Runescape site and/or stuff like google etc.


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

yes, i tried other sites, incuding runescape and google, still the same connection problem appeared.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

This is very strange. There is no reason that Firefox shouldn't be able to utilise your internet connection. Did you change anything recently? Switch computers/fiddle with settings or anything?

Try downloading and using the Windows Client. If that still doesn't work, please post the make and model of your router.


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

I tried downloading that client but it came with "Navigation to webpage was canceled" and just how it couldnt connect. This is starting to wrry me now, as runescape works on 3 other computers in the house, and this is my main laptop i use everyday. I havent changed anything lately, the only thing i have done is plug a monitor into this laptop because the laptop screen was flickering that has been the only change. 
Would facotry settings fix this problem, i guess im willing to go to that extreme.

Router - D link 
Wireless ADSL router
Model - DSL-2640B


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

This really is odd. You're able to access the internet vie IE right? How far are you from the router? Try moving your laptop closer to it to see if that helps.

If all else fails, are you able to do a factory reset of your router?


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah. However big change! yeah this annnoyd me to, my router has been changed to the BT home hub. and yes another problem lol. ( at this point i actauly want to reset my laptop to factory settings ) it wont let me connect to it wirelessly :S says the network settings dont match? :S


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry, let me understand what's going on now. 

Your laptop now won't connect to the Internet at all? Can you connect to it directly via the modem (not going through a router)?


----------



## tailbiter (Nov 1, 2009)

okay we have a bt home hub now. i can now conenct to it fine and all. however the same java problem still occurs, back to square one. 
BthomeHub2 - GFP8


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, what firewall software are you running? Does Firefox now work properly?


----------

